# kernel 2.5.X

## JacoMozzi

Da quello che ho sentito in giro, nei kernel di sviluppo 2.5.x alsa é già compreso.

Visto che non sono riuscito a far funzionare bene la mia sb16vibra vorrei tentare la fortuna con il kernel 2.5.73.

Una volta compilato nn c'é più quindi bisogno di emergiare alsa o mi sbaglio?

Grazie mille ancora.

Jaco

----------

## shev

Esatto, essendo già presente il supporto non va più patchato (patch che solitamente non fanno che aggiungere funzionalità del kernel di sviluppo in quello stabile. Non tutte, ma alcune non fanno che questo).

Cmq l'ultima versione del kernel in sviluppo è la 2.5.75 (Linus ha anche annunciato l'imminente inziio delle serie pre-rialscio  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## JacoMozzi

Grazie mille!

Io mi sono preso i sorgenti del signor Morton (2.5.73).

Premetto che sono un niubbo per la compilazione del kernel, ho preso il sopraccitato kernel perché mi ispirava il nome del patcher   :Laughing: 

Ciao.

Jaco

----------

## shev

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

>  ho preso il sopraccitato kernel perché mi ispirava il nome del patcher  
> 
> 

 

Perchè, un banale "emerge sys-kernel/development-sources" pareva brutto?  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Io ho dato un:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -s sources 

```

e poi ho notato il kernel patchato dal Sig. Morton, mi son detto meglio l'ultimo nn patchato o il terzultimo patchato. Ho scelto per la seconda soluzione   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Io ho dato un:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -s sources 

```

e poi ho notato il kernel patchato dal Sig. Morton, mi son detto meglio l'ultimo nn patchato o il terzultimo patchato. Ho scelto per la seconda soluzione   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Lo sapevo che Morton portava a morte   :Shocked:  .

Il signor kernel si comporta in questo modo:

lo scelgo dal lilo e si avvia e si blocca qui:

```

boot: Morton

Loading Morton..................................................................

BIOS data check successful

Uncompressing Linux...  Ok, booting the kernel.

```

Mai avuto problemi del genere?

Grazi e

Jaco

----------

## bsolar

Si blocca o in realtà boota ma tu non vedi nulla?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Beh in pratica il led dell'hd blinca quindi sta facendo qcosa, solamente che io vedo solo quello che ho scritto.

Ne sai qcosa?

Grazie 1k

Jaco

----------

## xlyz

hai attivato il framebuffer?

----------

## shev

Il problema dovrebbe essere quello classico del 99% di quelli che compilano questo kernel la prima volta  :Razz: 

Attiva le seguenti voci e vedrai che dovrebbe andare:

CONFIG_INPUT=y 

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

----------

## xlyz

eh eh, decisamente più preciso   :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Grazie mille sto provando a ricompilare...

Jaco   :Laughing: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ok funzia.

Grazie mille!

Jaco

----------

